# waterproof ipod case holder



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

for those that have an audio tube and use a ipod what do you put it in? I'm looking a waterproof case and a holder if anyone has any pics of what they use id like to see them. i found a waterproof otterbox i just don't feel like spending 30+ for a case unless i have to 

by the way mine is an ipod touch looks like the iphone


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check out pelican cases


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i was thinking that but i kinda wanted something i could use the device through instead of opening it up and using it with muddy hands.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

otter box is the only way to go.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Otterbox is the only way to go really. If not, it's going to cost you a ipod touch, which costs more than the case. you can get pelican cases, sealed cell phone bags, other brands of ipod cases, etc. but they will either not fit on the ram mount, won't be fully sealed because the wire has to come through it, or will have to open it with muddy hands to change it. I didn't want to spend the money on my otterbox at first, but after getting it, it has paid for itself. I would've been through 10 ipods by now. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what style otterbox is that? there are a few different ones.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

As posted above, I've seen the Otterbox in action, They work.

My Bro, Torkmonster knows all the particulars


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea but which otterbox style is waterproof? i have an otterbox defender for my BlackBerry and its not water proof


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I gotta bump this one, got a itouch now as well and have been looking for something that is waterproof, or as close too it, so I can setup an audiotube, anyone have any hits and misses on the otterbox's or the pelican i1050 cases?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

that thing comes with the mount and all?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

my otter box for the touch did not come with a mount but i think HL sells them


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

which otter box do ya got there greenbrute? how do ya like it?


----------



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

Otterbox armour series is what you have to buy in order to have full water and dust protection...The mount is made by RAM which can be bought from a sponser here..INTYNSE SOUNDS has the ram mounts for 40$ the otterbox and ram combo is the only way to go for protection and conveneince. Took me 3 months of searching on Ebay to find an otterbox armour series for my IPOD NANO 3rd generation...ebay may be the cheapest bet. MIne was 18$ shipped. IT was used but still in like new condition. Why cheap out on a 30$ otterbox when you have a 300$ piece of electronics


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

sucks that otterbox has discontinued the armour series, and all they have is the defender now. guess ebay is the only way too go now


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

I am wanting to build my own audio tube. any suggestions on what speakers and amp i should use. i am going to use an ipod for songs.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

DaBrute pointed me toward a Pyramid 240w amp http://fcsurplus.ca/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=12210 just ordered one will let ya know how things go with them. As for speakers I am looking at them clarion marine grade ones for mine, gonna build one once the amp and stuff shows up


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

the pyramid 240 watt amp is an extremely tight fit, its bigger than the specs say online. i went with the pyramid 150 amp it works awesome. almost too loud. l also used pyle marine 6.5 inch speakers.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

powershock, did you go wit the super blue amp? and how did you do your split tube, I am relocating my rad and trying too figure out how I am gonna do a tube, any chance you could send me a couple pics?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

My tube in the above pics has the pyramid 240 amp as shown in the link above.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

nice setup bigforeman, what did ya use on the non speaker end for caps?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

PVC Caps, here's a pic.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the amp link bigizzy


----------

